# New Rig



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Didnt take any pics of the inside, stuffed with decoys and not all pretty like alot of trailers now days. Just a few pics of the new decals.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet! The best thing about that trailer is the double axle.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice rig! YOu will love that double axle.....much smoother pull. Is that all steel trailer? IN about 4 or 5 years it will start rusting along the side and bottom. hopefully not, but my father in laws does....that's why I went with all aluminum.....also I love the decals but I hope you don't get anything stolen from it with all the advertising you are doing with it. Just ask Jeff Foiles! :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

yea its steel, If it starts to rust bad I'll just get rid of it and upgrade, as far as the decals it isnt my first decaled trailer and is kept in a safe spot, if it was to get broke into all my gear is insured so it would be shopping time! :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

haha! Nice! looks like it will suit you well for spreading feathers!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

where can i get a DU north dakota sticker like that or is it custom?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

BB. I tried pm'ing you but said you didn't exist, anyway I had the decal custom made pm me if you want more info.


----------

